# Oak Burl Bowl



## BurlyBurl (Sep 8, 2022)

As requested, one of my completed pieces, please leave your comments and critique’s!
I have a lot to learn, a lot to share, and a lot of fun being here at WoodBarter so far! Thanks for all the warm welcomes!

oak burl wood, danish oil finish

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 8, 2022)

Wow! That's nice on the eyes!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 8, 2022)

Gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 8, 2022)

Great looking bowl, pretty piece of wood! Got any pictures of the bottom?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 8, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Great looking bowl, pretty piece of wood! Got any pictures of the bottom?


Ahha, so you are a bottom guy too, huh Tim?? My opinion is a piece isn't complete until the bottom looks as good as the rest of the piece you're working on. So, I would like to see the bottom also if you can, Billy. It looks like you already have a lot of knowledge that you could probably pass down to us.

I'm not sure, but that really doesn't look like any Oak I've ever seen. But, in the first picture, the eyes in the bottom have that Oak look. I'm concluding it is Oak. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 8, 2022)

Luscious! What size is it? Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 8, 2022)

It lacks the strong ring porous vibe of oaks from temperate forests. Is it from a southern bell or live oak?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 8, 2022)

i'd put money on "not oak"
though gorgeous it is

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Sep 8, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ahha, so you are a bottom guy too, huh Tim?? My opinion is a piece isn't complete until the bottom looks as good as the rest of the piece you're working on. So, I would like to see the bottom also if you can, Billy. It looks like you already have a lot of knowledge that you could probably pass down to us.
> 
> I'm not sure, but that really doesn't look like any Oak I've ever seen. But, in the first picture, the eyes in the bottom have that Oak look. I'm concluding it is Oak. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


I learned that from you Jerry! 

BTW, was thinking about your visit a year ago this week as all the Stearman Bi-planes are flying around. Alas, no clydesdales this year...


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 8, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ahha, so you are a bottom guy too, huh Tim?? My opinion is a piece isn't complete until the bottom looks as good as the rest of the piece you're working on. So, I would like to see the bottom also if you can, Billy. It looks like you already have a lot of knowledge that you could probably pass down to us.
> 
> I'm not sure, but that really doesn't look like any Oak I've ever seen. But, in the first picture, the eyes in the bottom have that Oak look. I'm concluding it is Oak. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


000


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 8, 2022)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i'd put money on "not oak"
> though gorgeous it is


Zoom in to the bottom and check out the minor spaghetti grain it has going on. That is enough to make me think it could be oak. Oak burls are weird animules.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 8, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Zoom in to the bottom and check out the minor spaghetti grain it has going on. That is enough to make me think it could be oak. Oak burls are weird animules.


Thanks for that description, Frank. That's why I'm going with Oak. Never heard it called spaghetti grain before, but it does look a little like spaghetti. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 8, 2022)

trc65 said:


> I learned that from you Jerry!
> 
> BTW, was thinking about your visit a year ago this week as all the Stearman Bi-planes are flying around. Alas, no clydesdales this year...


Tim, I really did enjoy my visit with you and your mom last year. Never saw so much flat land in my life. Now it's your turn to take a western trip with Tucson as a stop. Invitation is open........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 8, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> 000


Ok Mike, I'm a little slow right now, so, could you explain the three 000's. ................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 8, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Zoom in to the bottom and check out the minor spaghetti grain it has going on. That is enough to make me think it could be oak. Oak burls are weird animules.


you are correct i missed that detail


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 9, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Great looking bowl, pretty piece of wood! Got any pictures of the bottom?





Nature Man said:


> Luscious! What size is it? Chuck


Thank you! This bowl is 9”X9”

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 9, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Wow! That's nice on the eyes!


Thanks Mike!


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 9, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Great looking bowl, pretty piece of wood! Got any pictures of the bottom?


eagle eye over here!  guess I should’ve expected that from this group, plus you discovered part of the reason why I joined this forum, cuz i need help with turning the foot! I still have a tendon attached on this one..that’s why they bowls thickness is the way it is..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 9, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Zoom in to the bottom and check out the minor spaghetti grain it has going on. That is enough to make me think it could be oak. Oak burls are weird animules.


Loving all the debate about my bowl, never heard of spaghetti grain before, I like it! Thanks Feather!


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 9, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> It lacks the strong ring porous vibe of oaks from temperate forests. Is it from a southern bell or live oak?


The specific species of oak escapes me, but it most definitely is from the Quercus fam..


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 9, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ahha, so you are a bottom guy too, huh Tim?? My opinion is a piece isn't complete until the bottom looks as good as the rest of the piece you're working on. So, I would like to see the bottom also if you can, Billy. It looks like you already have a lot of knowledge that you could probably pass down to us.
> 
> I'm not sure, but that really doesn't look like any Oak I've ever seen. But, in the first picture, the eyes in the bottom have that Oak look. I'm concluding it is Oak. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Hey Nubs! Nice to meet you sir, I also agree that a bowl isn’t complete until the foot is completed. Sadly, this bowl is not finished on the butt, maybe I shouldn’t have posted it in “Completed”, once I finish it I will share it with you guys! My next bowl is 100%, posting it now..


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 9, 2022)

BurlyBurl said:


> As requested, one of my completed pieces, please leave your comments and critique’s!
> I have a lot to learn, a lot to share, and a lot of fun being here at WoodBarter so far! Thanks for all the warm welcomes!
> 
> oak burl wood, danish oil finish
> ...


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 9, 2022)

BurlyBurl said:


> View attachment 231003

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 9, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ok Mike, I'm a little slow right now, so, could you explain the three 000's. ................... Jerry (in Tucson)


Sorry, must of fat fingers this one.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 9, 2022)

Billy, if haven't finished the bottom yet, when do you plan on that? If you check out my website in my signature, there might be something there that can assist you in embellishing bottoms while safely between centers. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## trc65 (Sep 9, 2022)

There are several ways to deal with removing the tenon.

Jam chuck - fits inside the bowl with friction fit and uses tail stock pressure to help hold the bowl. Homemade chunk of wood shaped to the bowl or there are commercial offerings. 

Cole jaws and Longworth chucks - two different ways to hold bowls by the rim. Similarly, I often use a piece of mdf mounted on a face plate and cut a shallow groove to match the rim diameter. 

Many of these methods still need some support with the tail stock to prevent launching the bowl while cutting. Some people use live centers with small points to support the bowl while working the tenon. However, that still leaves wood that needs to then be removed with a chisel or sanded by hand.

Tail Stock Steady (TSS) - this a tool that Jerry @Nubsnstubs invented that uses two wheels to support the bowl from the tailstock and allows you to work and finish the entire tenon on the lathe.

There is no single correct way to finish the tenon, and most people have more than one method they use depending on the situation.

I don't have time to look right now, but there are many threads talking about working the tenon, and I'm sure more people will chime in with their comments.

I don't recall if we've had any threads specifically discussing this, but the topic comes up periodically, so a search of the forum _should_ turn up lots of pictures and discussion. If not, consider starting a new thread asking how to finish the bottom of bowls, and everyone can post their methods and pictures to help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 10, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Billy, if haven't finished the bottom yet, when do you plan on that? If you check out my website in my signature, there might be something there that can assist you in embellishing bottoms while safely between centers. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


Hey Jerry, that tail stock tool for tenons is freakin genius, I’ll order one soon! Great idea! Those wheels don’t cause any scuffs on the outside part of the bowl? It didn’t look like you had to tighten it between center too much. Thanks for sharing buddy!


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 10, 2022)

trc65 said:


> There are several ways to deal with removing the tenon.
> 
> Jam chuck - fits inside the bowl with friction fit and uses tail stock pressure to help hold the bowl. Homemade chunk of wood shaped to the bowl or there are commercial offerings.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to write this up T, the foot/tenon work is my biggest weakness right now, I’ve tried several different rigs but always end up between center on fine points, makes for quick work with the dremel to remove the tenon, but I would like to be more efficient on the large, feels like cheating with a dremel, but gets it done. I’ve scoured YouTube, Rocklers, Woodcraft, but I always seem to find a reason why one chuck is less viable than another, and I end up not getting anything. I’ve seen some guys make centers or grabbers out of stock wood, but I’m not quite that good yet..but I like your method of cutting a shallow groove in mdf, How Do you mount it?
Jerry sure caught my eye with his craftwork, thank you kindly for sharing that with me!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 10, 2022)

BurlyBurl said:


> Hey Jerry, that tail stock tool for tenons is freakin genius, I’ll order one soon! Great idea! Those wheels don’t cause any scuffs on the outside part of the bowl? It didn’t look like you had to tighten it between center too much. Thanks for sharing buddy!


Hey Billy, thanks for that. You are the first person that has actually come out and said anything positive about it without seeing touching or experiencing it first hand. Let me know when you are ready and I'll get one sent your way with a deal you can't refuse. Did you see the Chuck Plate? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## trc65 (Sep 10, 2022)

BurlyBurl said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write this up T, the foot/tenon work is my biggest weakness right now, I’ve tried several different rigs but always end up between center on fine points, makes for quick work with the dremel to remove the tenon, but I would like to be more efficient on the large, feels like cheating with a dremel, but gets it done. I’ve scoured YouTube, Rocklers, Woodcraft, but I always seem to find a reason why one chuck is less viable than another, and I end up not getting anything. I’ve seen some guys make centers or grabbers out of stock wood, but I’m not quite that good yet..but I like your method of cutting a shallow groove in mdf, How Do you mount it?
> Jerry sure caught my eye with his craftwork, thank you kindly for sharing that with me!


I mount the mdf with a little faceplate that came with the lathe.


----------



## trc65 (Sep 10, 2022)

A book recommendation. "Fixtures and Chucks for Wood Turning" by Doc Green. It's full of innovative ways to hold things on the lathe and shows many jigs and fixtures that you can make easily.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 12, 2022)

trc65 said:


> A book recommendation. "Fixtures and Chucks for Wood Turning" by Doc Green. It's full of innovative ways to hold things on the lathe and shows many jigs and fixtures that you can make easily.


Right on! Always love a good book recommendation, thank you!


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 12, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Hey Billy, thanks for that. You are the first person that has actually come out and said anything positive about it without seeing touching or experiencing it first hand. Let me know when you are ready and I'll get one sent your way with a deal you can't refuse. Did you see the Chuck Plate? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


That’s probably just because other folks are jealous they didn’t come up with the idea first!  I’ll be in touch for sure! I did see the chuck plate, and I also noticed you had it attached in the video demo of the TSS, how did that work on a finished bowl? Or was the bowl not hollowed out yet??

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 12, 2022)

BurlyBurl said:


> That’s probably just because other folks are jealous they didn’t come up with the idea first!  I’ll be in touch for sure! I did see the chuck plate, and I also noticed you had it attached in the video demo of the TSS, how did that work on a finished bowl? Or was the bowl not hollowed out yet??


Thanks for that first sentence, Billy. It's uplifting. I believe @trc65 mentioned somewhere that he uses Jamb Chucks, Rim Chucks or even a shaped piece to fit the inside of a Natural edge form. I call that a Plug. Sometimes I will use a Future Turning that is just a bit larger that the inside. Put a tenon on one end and then shape it to fit the inside. Remove the tenon from the original piece, and then you will have another piece already started to finish in the near future. Go to my website, click on a video and when you get to YT, you should see more of my videos. I believe I have one in there that shows my methods of supporting pieces for tenon removal. On my footed pieces, I usually put a finial in the bottom or make a well finished bump that I call a Nipple. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

